# 2 Men Charged With Carjacking



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police: Victim Escapes Headlock*

*BOSTON -- *Two Boston men were arrested Sunday morning after attempting to carjack a 57-year-old man.

State police said a trooper pulled up to the intersection of Melnea Cass Boulevard and Washington Street in Roxbury at about 1:40 a.m., where he observed a commotion.

The victim was outside his vehicle, where he told the trooper that he had picked up two men, identified by police as Alexander Decosta, 20, of South Boston, and Christopher Stutzman, 23, of Dorchester, outside a Brighton bar and was giving them a ride to South Boston.

2 Men Charged With Carjacking - Boston News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

kwflatbed said:


> The victim was outside his vehicle, where he told the trooper that he had picked up two men, identified by police as Alexander Decosta, 20, of South Boston, and Christopher Stutzman, 23, of Dorchester, outside a Brighton bar and was giving them a ride to South Boston.


Sounds like the victim was out trolling for dong.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_*Sounds like the victim was out trolling for dong.*_

+1

story doesn't jive


----------

